# overnight at spur fri/sat



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Had the pleasure of fishing on the Imagine out of Destin with Capt Marc Wren at the helm and big Bob Welniak in the pit with me. Man what a nice boat. 2009 60' Viking and we made the most of the flat conditions by wasting no time getting offshore. Left Destin pass at 1230 and fishing at the Nipple by1400. Worked a nice push with nothing but a small dolphin to show for it. Headed south towards Spur, found a board that added a couple more dolphin an a wahoo to the box. Set up a drift onthenorth side of the Spur at dark. BEAUTIFUL night,4-500 hardly a roll, great supper off the grill. Ending up going 1 for 4 swordfish bites, a barely legal 50 incher but added to the box. Coolest thing all night was about 0400 when a Mako about 4-500 pounds ate a bait, full scale jumped right off the stern and then sounded making a 50 with 18 lbs of drag look like a toy. Saturday picked up about 7 more dolphins off a rip east of the spur and we were back at the dock by 1200. Great trip nice boat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *flyliner (9/29/2009)* BEAUTIFUL night,4-500 hardly a roll,


What do you mean by this?


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

suppose it's a typo their hater.....?


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the call, sitting at my desk about to fall asleep and dreaming about goin to Cabo to catch the Stripeys in two weeks.


----------



## lyle-t (Oct 1, 2009)

> *Pair-a-Dice (9/29/2009)*Thanks for the call, sitting at my desk about to fall asleep and dreaming about goin to Cabo to catch the Stripeys in two weeks.


I was there catching stripes in June and let me tell you it's a worthy daydream !!!


----------

